# How can I get my child's PPS number ?



## jrewing

I need my daughter's PPS number, and can't find any paper records of it.

Is there anywhere I can ring to get it ?

Thanks
JR


----------



## Cat101

If your child has a medical card their ppsn will be printed on it.
If not, phone the dept of social and family affairs:01 704 3236
and they will assist you.


----------



## Sue Ellen

Cat101 said:


> If your child has a medical card their ppsn will be printed on it.
> If not, phone the dept of social and family affairs:01 704 3236
> and they will assist you.



Ring early, 15 minutes on hold the other day to be told that they don't automatically issue the cards like they used to do for teenagers.


----------



## donee

is it not on the childrens allowance book


----------



## Bubbly Scot

The school will have it, at least, I had to provide my children's PPS numbers to the school....ofcourse it might be for school you need it!

I called and was given my girls numbers over the phone.


----------



## mariagalway

I called the child benefit section of social welfare and they gave it to me.


----------



## horse7

My son had to emigrate to Canada for work, he now has a son born in Canada, he can get an Irish passport for his son, would he then get a pps number for his son , this would be needed if he had to attend a hospital or go?


----------

